# Regarding wading boots.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

While there is no question that I enjoy my time on the river, I am more of a "multi-modal, utilitarian" angler that fishes for multiple species in multiple ways. A fair bit of my time is spent in my float tube or ashore. It was therefore with considerable annoyance that I watched my 4-5 year old wading boots disintegrate around my feet the last year or so. All I will say is if those Caddis brand wading boots look like a decent buy, think again. Below are the pics. At least it looks like I got my moneys worth out of them. (not really) 

Anyways, I just gave Simms some more money today and will be testing them out on the LoPro this afternoon. Am I Mr. Evil for going back to felt soles?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Am I Mr. Evil for going back to felt soles?


I went away from felt soles simply because some areas have gone away from allowing felt, and I suspect other areas will follow over time. I didn't want to be forced to buy new boots before I was ready or for a specialty trip.

Felt is way better for wading than any of the rubbers out there, IMO. And yes, you are evil for wearing it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> While there is no question that I enjoy my time on the river, I am more of a "multi-modal, utilitarian" angler that fishes for multiple species in multiple ways. A fair bit of my time is spent in my float tube or ashore. It was therefore with considerable annoyance that I watched my 4-5 year old wading boots disintegrate around my feet the last year or so. All I will say is if those Caddis brand wading boots look like a decent buy, think again. Below are the pics. At least it looks like I got my moneys worth out of them. (not really)
> 
> Anyways, I just gave Simms some more money today and will be testing them out on the LoPro this afternoon. Am I Mr. Evil for going back to felt soles?


I'm using the Simms Guide Felt Sole Boots. Have used them for 5 years now, and you honestly can't tell they have been used aside from a little dirt on them, and the tip of one of the laces no longer enclosed in the plastic tip. I use them A LOT January-August(I get pretty consumed with hunting season from Sept-Nov.) I went from buying a pair of waders every year and boots every other, to not even worrying about either. Simms has a customer for life with me.

Knowing felt is thought to be more likely to transmit invasive species/disease, etc, I do make an extra effort to clean my boots(And Waders) when I move to a different stretch of river or waterbody. Probably not a bad habit for all of us to be in whether we use felt or rubber though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I spend too much time wading rivers, and their banks, that are muddy - so no felt for me. It must be nice to have some tail waters to fish...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> Knowing felt is thought to be more likely to transmit invasive species/disease, etc, I do make an extra effort to clean my boots(And Waders) when I move to a different stretch of river or waterbody. Probably not a bad habit for all of us to be in whether we use felt or rubber though.


Definitely a good practice. Felt is a big factor in holding onto those parasites, but it is not the only thing on a wading boot (or waders, gear, etc) that holds on to those parasites.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Welp, the LoPro was off color, fairly high and chock full of floating debris. I lasted an hour of biteless fishing and decided to head home and knock off a couple of honey-dos. I suppose it makes sense to empty Deer creek in the face of an extreme drought. :? But, the boots were fantastic!

I ended up buying the Simms Freestones. I think I will be happy with them. I've used Simms waders for years and even wear a Simms camo jacket, so I guess I match now.

Regarding the felt soles, in all honesty, if the local dealer wasn't out of stock of the rubber version of the Freestones, I would have likely gone that direction. However, I figured that life is unlikely to allow me to take any extended fishing trips up to Yellowstone or other glamour stops in the next couple of years, so I should be good to go putting these to use in the local streams I usually fish.



Kwalk3 said:


> Knowing felt is thought to be more likely to transmit invasive species/disease, etc, I do make an extra effort to clean my boots(And Waders) when I move to a different stretch of river or waterbody. Probably not a bad habit for all of us to be in whether we use felt or rubber though.


This is a good reminder for all of us and something I will be conscious of wearing felt again.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Not evil... felt soles are only part of the issue with whirling disease or invasives...
Personally think felt is best on big slippery tailwater rocks, but you will bust your hind end on snow, mud and wet grass... You will appreciate the heavy Simms boot for stability on those same slick rocks...


----------



## Ratob (Dec 14, 2020)

Banned Spammer


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ratob said:


> Hah cool boots


Thanks!

What kind of wading boots are big with the spammer crowd nowadays?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

follyfonda said:


> Great boots, man!


What kind of boots do bots prefer? "Re-boots"?


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

A few years back I dropped around $120.00 for a pair of Simms wading boots--can't remember the style name but Freestone does sound right. I think I got 3 seasons out of them. I didn't even know they were coming apart until I waded through some river muck to get across to my fishing partner. "What's going on with your right foot wading boot," he yelled. The muck had sucked the bottom of the boot off and the heal area was flapping in the current. I kept fishing. When we walked back to the car it made a clamping sound as I lifted my foot and put it back down. The rest of the boot was in great condition. I tried to figure out a way to reattach it but decided to just trash them. I really thought I would get more years out them. I did replace them with Simms, and again, I think it is the Freestone style. I've got 3 seasons on them and they seem to be holding up.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Since the spammers are keeping the thread alive, I will provide an update. 

Had the boots 5 months and did a fair amount of river fishing in the fall. I really like them so far. Will probably start hitting rivers again in 2-3 weeks, depending on weather, so I can give more feedback soon. 

Native/Hindry, I had the same thing happen to me several years ago with a pair of Hodgman wading boots. Talk about a weird sensation while wading across the river. :-?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Native, it’s possible that Simms may have warrantied the boots. They are a company that I’ve discovered really stand by their products.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I’m late to this game, but I had some time to kill today and was in Fish tech. Has any one used the BOA system on their wading boots? I think Simms and Korker are the only ones who have it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I had some Korkers with the boa system and I liked it. They were quick to loosen up and worked real well. The boots wore out before the boa system did. I was afraid when I bought them that the cable would not last but I was wrong.


hondodawg said:


> I'm late to this game, but I had some time to kill today and was in Fish tech. Has any one used the BOA system on their wading boots? I think Simms and Korker are the only ones who have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

One thing you can all look into when the time comes for new waders is boot foot waders.

They are pretty awesome!

https://www.simmsfishing.com/bootfoot-waders


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> One thing you can all look into when the time comes for new waders is boot foot waders.
> 
> They are pretty awesome!
> 
> https://www.simmsfishing.com/bootfoot-waders


Kind of a new take on "old school". (My dad always had boot foot waders from when I was a kid) With the Simms price tag of course. They/Simms should hold up really well, but I would see two potential issues going that route.
First, if you do any float tube fishing that would be a no bueno. Second, if either the waders or boot fails beyond repair, you would be on the hook to pay for both.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> One thing you can all look into when the time comes for new waders is boot foot waders.
> 
> They are pretty awesome!
> 
> https://www.simmsfishing.com/bootfoot-waders


I've looked into that but I fish big rivers and need really good support and comfort. I've made my mind up on waders. I'm getting Simms G3, now I just need to find a size that'll fit me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, the bootfoots would probably not be the best with fins, but don’t mistake these with old school bootfoot boots either. They are pretty fantastic. 

That doesn’t mean I don’t have a pair of stocking foots with boots as well as a backup and when needed...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Yeah, the bootfoots would probably not be the best with fins, but don't mistake these with old school bootfoot boots either. They are pretty fantastic.
> 
> That doesn't mean I don't have a pair of stocking foots with boots as well as a backup and when needed...


Did you go this route? Reservations aside, if a guy was mainly a stream angler, I could see how it could be a good way to go.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I did. I’m a few months into use, and loving them! I don’t get the kick boat out too often anymore, but I’ll do it this spring and try it with them and give you a review.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll wait to see how it goes with the fins on the kick boat. 
Like Catherder said you might be hard pressed to get some fins to go over them.


Vanilla said:


> I did. I'm a few months into use, and loving them! I don't get the kick boat out too often anymore, but I'll do it this spring and try it with them and give you a review.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. That could be a challenge. I’ll report “soon” hopefully.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The family is taking a quick trip up to Yellowstone in 2 weeks. Can't wait to sneak off and do a little fishing. Oh, wait. 

Will it be warm enough for wet wading on the Firehole and Madison?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Warm “enough?” 

Mid-June may be tolerable. It’s a bunch cooler up there, just keep that in mind. But it’s possible that it will be fine.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Warm “enough?”
> 
> Mid-June may be tolerable. It’s a bunch cooler up there, just keep that in mind. But it’s possible that it will be fine.


Assuming my wife will let my soggy butt back into the minivan.


----------

